# Progress on lowering pH



## tvo (Aug 31, 2020)

Just got my soil test results back. Big improvement to pH's from last year (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=27802&p=383802#p383802)

Front lawn went from 8.0 to 7.7 and back lawn from 8.1 to 7.5. I tend to trust the front's pH more because I leveled the back lawn with sand last year. Maybe all that sand skewed the result a little? Nevertheless, 0.3 pH reduction of the front lawn is still a huge improvement in only 1 year and I'm really excited to continue applying sulfur + CA this year. At this rate, I can get to ideal pH in under 5 years. :thumbup:

Front:


Back:


----------



## IdahoKBG (9 mo ago)

NIce! I am in the same boat, new to the board and have a pH in the low 8s. What did you end up doing over the course of the year? What did you end up applying and how much? With the elemental sulfur I have heard anywhere from 5 to 20 lb/ksqft per year, then 1lb of CA per ksqft per application.


----------



## tvo (Aug 31, 2020)

Yeah, the result was very encouraging. I was worried that my soil was the kind that's resistant to pH reduction. Fortunately it looks like that's not the case.

I was quite aggressive with my applications last year. About 5lbs sulfur/ksqft/month, starting at end of May until end of August. So 4 x 5-lb apps/1k of S total last year.

As for CA, 1 lb/ksqft/week for the whole growing season.

I'm not sure yet but I'm thinking about easing up on the S app rate this year to let some of those sulfur pellets to disintegrate (still see some on the lawn).


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Well let me just say that I would LOVE to have your soil test results - especially your CAC! But why are you spreading CA? CA raises soil pH and you don't have any deficiency in CA. But your S is off the charts. Yes, I understand you are spreading S to lower your pH, but your pH is 7.5 and 7.7 which is only a little high. Lawn grass will grow quite well at that pH.


----------



## tvo (Aug 31, 2020)

@Deadlawn CA is abbr. for citric acid, not Ca as in Calcium. And if you click on the link above to my previous soil test from 2021, you'll see my pHs were 8.0 and 8.1 for front & back respectively. 7.7 and 7.5 are newly attained pHs this year after religious applications of S & CA in 2021. My goal is to eventually reaching ideal pH, which is very doable with a small lawn like mine.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

tvo said:


> @Deadlawn CA is abbr. for citric acid, not Ca as in Calcium. And if you click on the link above to my previous soil test from 2021, you'll see my pHs were 8.0 and 8.1 for front & back respectively. 7.7 and 7.5 are newly attained pHs this year after religious applications of S & CA in 2021. My goal is to eventually reaching ideal pH, which is very doable with a small lawn like mine.


OK, I understand now.


----------

